# Thats what makes you beautiful :D



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNw-3k5d-dQ&feature=channel_video_title[/video]

ENJOY!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

Is that you in the video?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 3, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Is that you in the video?



Yea. its me and my horses


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

Very cool.....


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy Moly that was soooooooo awesome!!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 3, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow! Very cool, Steph!


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2011)

makes me miss my horse.. 
that is one gorgeous horse.. 
what kind?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone 

Laura the big bay one, who makes an apperance, is Jimbo. He's a 17hh (just over actually ) thoroughbred x warmblood gelding. He's currently on rest due to spinal arthritis. He's 16 and i've had him for 5 years. He use to 3 day event.
Berry the little bay one with white blaze is a 15.1/15.2hh welsh section D mare. She's only 4 years old and i'm just completely re-backing her  She's a little sweetie who barely knew how to trot under saddle when i got her and had a few "issues"


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 3, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Laura the big bay one, who makes an apperance, is Jimbo. He's a 17hh (just over actually ) thoroughbred x warmblood gelding. He's currently on rest due to spinal arthritis. He's 16 and i've had him for 5 years. He use to 3 day event.
> Berry the little bay one with white blaze is a 15.1/15.2hh welsh section D mare. She's only 4 years old and i'm just completely re-backing her  She's a little sweetie who barely knew how to trot under saddle when i got her and had a few "issues"



That means absolutely nothing to me there is...
white,black,brown,grey horses....Right?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 4, 2011)

HAHA Tyler.

No such thing as a white horse.
The only white horse in the world is the spanish Lipizzaner (which is a special breed of horse)

If you ever see a "white" horse in a field it is actually called Grey, and will always have black skin.
Unless it's a creamy white with pink skin, in that case its a Cremello. 

We don't really see brown horses over here - i think that is more an american thing.
My two are bay. Light bay (Jimbo) and Dark Bay (Berry) This is because they are brown with black manes tailes and legs. (black points)

The ginger colour you see is a chestnut,
Spotty horses are called Appaloosa.
Black is called Black, although very few horses are true black. Most are just very very dark bay.

Black and White = Piebald
Brown/Chestnut and white = Skewbald
Brown/chestnut, black and white = tricoloured.
Yellow gold colour with black mane and tail = dun
yellow gold with blonde mane and tail = palamino

Then we get roan colors (blue roan, strawberry roan...), several types of grey (dapple grey, steel grey, rose gray...)
and theres probably more than i've missed.

Then we have markings. So leg markings and face markings.
Berry has a blaze on her face and 4 white socks. 

I'll let you read all that before onloading you with more information if you want it.


----------

